# Jacksomville, FL -ID#A279911, F Adult B/T PTS 9/29



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

This DOG - ID#A279911











I am a female, brown and black German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 24, 2008.

This information is 6 hours old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
City of Jacksonville - Animal Care & Control Center at (904) 387-8924
Ask for information about animal ID number A279911


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*

How sad! The poor little thing looks so depressed, and what small quarters she is in. She is really cute though. I hope someone can come through for her.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*

That picture is heartbreaking. Poor baby can't even lie down with her legs straightened out. Running out of time quickly too.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*

Bump. Any help out there?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*

She is beautiful-is anyone working on her? I also heard there is a White German Shepherd at this shelter as well.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*

I didn't find this one on their site, nor a white GS. They have several dogs listed as GSDs but not even close.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*

Morning Bump ....


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*









*Contact Christine Parker at: 904- 387-8895 Direct line,
or: [email protected] (at coj.net), and copy Mary Ann Jacobs at:
[email protected] (at aol.com), especially if you need help arranging
transport, pulls, etc.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*

B...........U..........M............P !!!!!!

HOW SAD.....


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*

Bump for the sad little girl.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*



> Originally Posted By: dogsaverI didn't find this one on their site, nor a white GS. They have several dogs listed as GSDs but not even close.


Many mixes but lots of GSDs too. I just found the WGSD. He didn't show up in the regular search. Will post him shortly.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Jacksomville, FL Female B/T ID#A279911 PTS 9/29*

Sad little box girl is no longer listed. Hope she was saved.


----------

